# Quantum Cryptography



## Palladium (Mar 30, 2010)

I just ran across an interesting article and that lead to me reading about quantum cryptography. It's not so much the subject of security but the study of the science of the physics and the laws behind it that govern the events. Amazing !!

If your bored and get a chance just google it and see where it takes you.


----------

